
There's so much to hate in Romney - apress
http://scripting.com/stories/2012/08/31/muchToHateInRomney.html
======
drharris
Why is this on the front page? It's not only horribly written, but not really
full of any useful information if you want to look at actual politics. Don't
disagree with the conclusion, but it does not belong here.

